# Wilbur up close



## laramie (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello fellow tort lovers. Just wanted to share this pic of Wilbur that I took the other day


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 3, 2011)

Wilbur is so cute. He has lots of grass to eat. Lucky tort!


----------



## ascott (Oct 3, 2011)

Wilbur is very beautiful....in the pic he looks like a giant baby


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful Wilbur!


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2011)

That's one smooth tort. You must be keeping him dry on rabbit pellets, like the books say, right?


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice looking! How old is Wilbur now?


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 4, 2011)

How cute is that!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Lookin' good, Laramie!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 4, 2011)

very cute little one! He looks like he is enjoying his view all that yummy food growing everywhere


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Oct 5, 2011)

oooh he is one handsome fella  and I LOVE his name!!


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone Wilbur is almost 4 months old, in fact his 4 month birthday is October 11.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow he is smooth, need to find out what is in the Arizona air that aids in all the smooth sulcatas...


----------



## Malorey (Oct 6, 2011)

He's a very nice looking little guy!


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank You everyone


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wilbur is a cutie


----------



## terryo (Oct 7, 2011)

Wilbur (I love his name) is one smooth, beautiful looking tort!


----------

